# Any good free zipware?



## Brian N.E Ohio (May 11, 2002)

I spent last night trying to open a zip file. I tried programs named Cam Unzip, Just zipit, Free zip and one I cant remember, None of wich worked. Can somebody turn me on to a free zip program that works please? 
I am working with fresh install of windows 98se.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sure, there are lots of free zip/unzip utilities out there. CAM Unzip is fine.

http://tucows.com/preview/339106

There are many more, and most work with Win98.

http://tucows.com/search.html?searc...er=&page=1&nfilter=license:freeware;type:soft


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

I use winrar. Not sure if there's a win 98 version, but I sure like it.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

When I was using win98, I used this freezip: http://members.ozemail.com.au/~nulifetv/freezip/

There was some other software using the same name, but it was adware.


----------



## Brian N.E Ohio (May 11, 2002)

Thanks All,
It was freezip that I wanted to begin with. I downloaded it three times last night from a different websight and could not get it to work. I got it up and working from the sight you recommeded HermitJohn on the fist try.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

I used to use winrar on windows 2k. Xp has a built in zip feature.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Teresa S. said:


> Xp has a built in zip feature.


Does it open other compressed files besides zips?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Kung said:


> Not that I'm aware of.


Then I'll keep winrar


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Brian N.E Ohio said:


> I spent last night trying to open a zip file. I tried programs named Cam Unzip, Just zipit, Free zip and one I cant remember, None of wich worked. Can somebody turn me on to a free zip program that works please?
> I am working with fresh install of windows 98se.


My vote goes for 7zip. It does a great job of not only .zip files but .rar, .tar.gz and all matter of strange compression.

You can download it here http://www.brothersoft.com/7-zip-download-15148.html It is freeware!

donsgal


----------

